# staples store brand 107s?



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

anybody ever use staples store brand 107s i hope i didnt wast my money


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

are they the alliance bands


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

no the store name staples brand


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

crapshot said:


> no the store name staples brand


i'm not sure about those but the alliance 105 and 107 are great have you tried the staple bands yet i checked the staples 107's have 80% latex i can't remember the latex content of the alliance i'll check on it give me a bit


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

I recently bought a bag, but have not tested them yet. Send me a PM with your address and I'll mail some out for you to try.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

got them today made a band set pretty zippy shot some marble size rocks make sure you prestrech them out of the bag


----------

